# *** RBO 3-D on Mar. 24 ***



## passthru24 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, it's that time again !!! Time to come out to River Bottom Outdoors and join in on the fun. Good times and some foam killing. March 24 and the sign in times have changed since the time has,,, sign in at 8am and no later than 3pm. Hope to see everyone come on out and get some more practice in for the next ASA shoot.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 17, 2013)

Even that it is open weekend of turkey season I'll see yall next weekend.


----------



## bigbuck35 (Mar 17, 2013)

Can't wait!!! Had a great time shooting with Scott, Kim, and Don today at RAC!! Hope to see everyone at RBO next weekend!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 18, 2013)

Should roll in mid to late morning


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 18, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Should roll in mid to late morning



U bringing that crayon eatin, helmet wearing sorry stepchild of yours. ;-)


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't know. Need to find a babysitter for him.  


Hope the weather clears up for the shot. The forecast doesn't look good right now.


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 18, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> I don't know. Need to find a babysitter for him.
> 
> 
> Hope the weather clears up for the shot. The forecast doesn't look good right now.



tell him Don its showing severe clear!!!


----------



## DanielHunter (Mar 19, 2013)

Hopefully me and the new dominator 3d max will be coming down. Depends if I can get it set up in time, it came in yesterday gonna try to go get it today


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 19, 2013)

deerehauler said:


> tell him Don its showing severe clear!!!




I hear ya


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 19, 2013)

DanielHunter said:


> Hopefully me and the new dominator 3d max will be coming down. Depends if I can get it set up in time, it came in yesterday gonna try to go get it today



Bring that new PSE out and smoke some 3-D, it will do the bow some good,,,


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 19, 2013)

deerehauler said:


> tell him don its showing severe clear!!!



yeaaaa,,,,severe clear sunday !!!!


----------



## elsberryshooter (Mar 19, 2013)

PSE are for sissy... Lol


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 19, 2013)

Where is Alligood...??


----------



## DanielHunter (Mar 20, 2013)

> PSE are for sissy... Lol



That's fine with me cause its coming out out with a vengeance and isn't gonna feel sorry for all of those hurt feelings once it lays a good ole butt whoopin


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 20, 2013)

Weekends getting closer looking to be a fine day for foam killing sunday.  I heard there is going to be a crayon eating contest going on at RBO also!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 21, 2013)

Rain rain go away so I can go shoot RBO Sunday.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 21, 2013)

hound dog said:


> Rain rain go away so I can go shoot RBO Sunday.



U scared of a little rain??? they calling for severe clear sunday.  Gonna be a good course.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 22, 2013)

hound dog said:


> Rain rain go away so I can go shoot RBO Sunday.



Just put your little swimmies on, and come on out


----------



## DanielHunter (Mar 22, 2013)

got my bow ready but dont think im gonna make the trip. Thats along ride to get down there and it be raining.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Mar 22, 2013)

Well bring it down to Big Johns tomorrow and let the Specialist show it some love on some indoor..


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 22, 2013)

DanielHunter said:


> got my bow ready but dont think im gonna make the trip. Thats along ride to get down there and it be raining.



It might rain some first thing that morning but should clear out by lunch,,, come on out and shoot that new PSE


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm ready for Sunday rain early then game on


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 22, 2013)

DanielHunter said:


> got my bow ready but dont think im gonna make the trip. Thats along ride to get down there and it be raining.



Rain I don't see no stinking rain!


----------



## bigbuck35 (Mar 22, 2013)

OK folks....Looks like a little rain may be in the forecast but RBO is still gonna be rocking!!! Come on out and kill some foam!!! Can't really rely on the forecast these days anyway. They said it was supposed to rain most of the day on Friday and I didn't see enough to wet the road!! Looking like the rain will be gone by 10:00a.m. on Sunday so get on over to RBO and sling some arrows!!!! Hope to see everyone there!!


----------



## chad mccullough (Mar 23, 2013)

Weather is looking better for Sunday... rain will be moving out Early morning... so everyone come on out and shoot! Good times with good people!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Rain should be moved out by the early am so take some boots and hit the trails.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 23, 2013)

deerehauler said:


> I heard there is going to be a crayon eating contest going on at RBO also!




Winner qualifies for a shooter shirt!


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 23, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Winner qualifies for a shooter shirt!



And I will say if Keith shows up there will be some stiff competition ;-)


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 23, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> And I will say if Keith shows up there will be some stiff competition ;-)


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 23, 2013)

The coarse is done and this should be a really great shoot,,,Bring your thinking caps !!!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 24, 2013)

Well it looks like the weather is gonna be gone early this am, and we will get to kill some foam.


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 24, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Winner qualifies for a shooter shirt!



Winner winner crayola dinner!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 24, 2013)

See y'all around noon.


----------



## bigbuck35 (Mar 24, 2013)

Another great shoot today at RBO!!! The gang did a great job setting the course... Not too long, not too short, but definitely some shots that made you think!!! Always a good time at RBO!!!


----------



## solocam678 (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks like rite at 3 for us. Save some crayons.


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Mar 24, 2013)

Great Shoot! Thanks


----------



## hound dog (Mar 24, 2013)

Scores up yet?


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 24, 2013)

Gotta wait till everyone is off the coarse had a big rush at 230


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 24, 2013)

Good Course...Great Bunch of People!....with some exceptions...


----------



## solocam678 (Mar 24, 2013)

Good shoot Scott an the RBO crew. Enjoyed it...see yall next time.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 24, 2013)

DoubleRR said:


> Good Course...Great Bunch of People!....with some exceptions...



But we all accept Scott anyways!  


Had a good time shooting. Could have done a little better but coulda done a lot worse.


----------



## stuckbuck (Mar 24, 2013)

Had a great time! Job well done!


----------

